# Who Is Your Favorite Dead Music Artist ?



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

???


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

You should put Kurt Cobain up there before people start crying... JIMI ALL THE WAY BABY!


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

From the choices: Jim Morrison, however overall I'd go with Ian Curtis (Joy Division) or Jeff Buckley.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

John


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for Freddie Mercury but it's seriously between Freddie and Steve Clark, deceased guitarist for Def Leppard. I miss both of them.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Jim Morrison followed by Lennon.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Kurt Cobain of course! but having to choose from the list I'd say John Lennon.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Impossible for me to choose. :stu


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Kurt Cobain


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Out of those, Jim Morrison. BUT YOU FORGOT LAYNE STALEY!!! He's my favorite, by far. :nw


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

On that list Freddy Mercury. (Other) Jeff Buckley :heart


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Of those listed Freddie Mercury, but my favorite would be Bon Scott from AC/DC.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

John Lennon for me (mostly for what he did with the Beatles - his post career is really uneven).


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Elliott Smith


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Frank Sinatra!


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I like most of those, but I'll have to say Freddie. I cringe when people cover Queen songs... no one can do what he did.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

While I can identify every individual on the list, I'm not at all familiar with their music.

I guess I'd have to go with Randy Rhoads (lead guitar for Ozzy till death in a plane crash at only 25) and Randy Castillo (drums for Ozzy for a decade; died of cancer at 51).


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Actually miss.............Kurt, I miss Kurt.

I love Dino but I can see him on late nite TV anytime, fellow Ohioan that he was.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Okay, alright, I'll be the one person to say Marvin Gaye.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I'll go with Satchmo. You just can't watch video of him playing the trumpet without breaking out laughing. He was one of a kind.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay, I actually voted this time. I was thinking today as I was listening to "Another One Bites the Dust" how awesome it would be if Freddie Mercury was still making music.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I didn't go on whose music i liked better. I went by who was the coolest cat on that list, and it's Frank Sinatra, he was one of a kind! KURT? are you guys crazy? I'm probably the biggest Nirvana fan here and i don't even miss him! Then again i have a hard time feeling bad for selfish people who commit suicide.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

You forgot George Gershwin. You see my avatar! :lol

Gerard


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

How can you not miss Cobain you smuck, biggest fan my ***. Too many to pick from Elvis, Morrison, , Brad Nowell (Sublime). I miss them all


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Cause i don't miss people who take the easy way out and kill themselves? especially when they have a baby you smuck.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

really, the easy way? I find it hard to point a shotgun at my skull and fire it off. But I can understand the pain, frustration...even to the point of killing yourself. You it seems, cannot. Congratulations


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

SilentProphet said:


> Cause i don't miss people who take the easy way out and kill themselves? especially when they have a baby you smuck.


I don't approve of what Cobain did, but the guy was obviously suffering mentally. It's much easier to condemn and dismiss someone than attempt to understand the "why."

Jim Morrison once said heavy drinking is "the difference between suicide and slow capitulation." An accurate observation that applies equally well to heavy drug use. I suppose we can scrap half the list for being scumbags in your eyes?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

orpheus said:


> *Jim Morrison once said heavy drinking is "the difference between suicide and slow capitulation." *An accurate observation that applies equally well to heavy drug use. I suppose we can scrap half the list for being scumbags in your eyes?


_The cold comfort of the in-between...
A little less than a human being 
A little less than a happy high 
A little less than a suicide 
_

I think that's basically what Elliott Smith was talking about in his song 'Fond Farewell'.

I used to think suicide was selfish and the cowardly way out, but my views on it have changed so much. Yeah, you're leaving behind loved ones and they're going to hurt, but when you're in that much pain, you don't care about anything at all. That's what I'm guessing the mental state has to be...and you're a brave ******* to end your own life. I couldn't do it. Or at least I hope I don't get to that point.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Elliott Smith


That's who gets my vote. He's the one who has the most impact on me.


----------



## distrACTION (Feb 11, 2004)

Out of those, Elvis, but out of all, Chuck Schuldiner.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

JIMI HENDRIX! and Kurt Cobain, too. And Bob Marley. I could go on and on


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> Elliott Smith


Same.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why no 2pac?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

id vote for bob marley...if i could...**** this forum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Notorious BIG
Cobain


----------



## clerihew (Aug 18, 2007)

Of those listed, Louis.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

*Re: re: Who Is Your Favorite Dead Music Artist ?*



no_name said:


> Can't say from what I've read I'd have personally liked the man and I'm not too fond of worshipping dead rock stars but why no Ian Curtis?


it's kinda surprising but not that many people seem to know who joy division are.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Jimi is DA MAN! :banana


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Layne Staley or Layne Elmer.. whichever real last name he went by when he passed. He was a great singer... It's a shame heroin did him in... What a crappy way to go..


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'll add Ronnie Van Zant of Lynyrd Skynyrd as another one of my favorites.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

SebFontain said:


> Layne Staley or Layne Elmer.. whichever real last name he went by when he passed. He was a great singer... It's a shame heroin did him in... What a crappy way to go..


Finally somebody else said Layne! :nw


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Joey, Dee Dee, and Johnny.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I want you all to bow to my new avatar.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Out of those, John Lennon.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: re: Who Is Your Favorite Dead Music Artist ?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Out of those, Jim Morrison. BUT YOU FORGOT LAYNE STALEY!!! He's my favorite, by far. :nw


yep.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

check out alice in chains. layne was amazing.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I love Alice In Chains and I'm quite fond of Mad Season. I particularly love the track 'Long Gone Day' because Mark Lanegan sings with him on it. Beautiful.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

I went with Hendrix, but if I could choose from anyone, it would be Stevie Ray Vaughan. I miss that guy.

Brian


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

Bianca Butthole


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Who Is Your Favorite Dead Music Artist ?*



Cerberus said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > Out of those, Jim Morrison. BUT YOU FORGOT LAYNE STALEY!!! He's my favorite, by far. :nw
> ...


And your comment made me vomit.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

John Denver


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Hmm. There's an 'x' beside somebody I didn't vote for. Is that right?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Too many choices. I finally gave in and voted and my vote was Jim Morrison but really I have several on the list that I like.

And I agree Layne Staley should have been on there, Alice in Chains was great!!!!


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Who Is Your Favorite Dead Music Artist ?*



Cerberus said:


> Little Miss Scare-All said:
> 
> 
> > BUT YOU FORGOT LAYNE STALEY!!! He's my favorite, by far. :nw
> ...


me too :nw


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Selena.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

elvis sucks. he never wrote ****. just stole from black people. he could sing good though, and rock and roll but is waaaaaaaaaaaay toovverated. listen to the original tracks by the original artists on youtube for a start. theres videos of them


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re:*



ardrum said:


> NeedleInTheHay said:
> 
> 
> > Elliott Smith
> ...


My picks would include Elliott Smith, too, but I would also add Jeff Buckley.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

There was a time would've said Lennon but I don't think I really miss any of them. Today though
I was looking online for the song Looking for Space and I sort of felt like I missed John Denver a little.


----------



## layenrubber (Sep 11, 2007)

kurt cobain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

2pac "Makaveli" Tupac Shukar
notorious BIG "Biggie"
Easy E


----------



## blue_arcade (Mar 8, 2008)

What about Ian Curtis?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

blue_arcade said:


> What about Ian Curtis?


What about him?

As an aside, I work right next door to one of the locations where they filmed 'control'. My workmates and I were kindly asked to shut the **** up, because we were being picked up by the boom mics!


----------



## blue_arcade (Mar 8, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> [quote="blue_arcade":106gthwn]What about Ian Curtis?


What about him?

As an aside, I work right next door to one of the locations where they filmed 'control'. My workmates and I were kindly asked to shut the @#%$ up, because we were being picked up by the boom mics![/quote:106gthwn]

Personally, I don't care to see "Control". I have read Deborah Curtis' book, "Touching from a Distance", so what's the point?

I just think that Ian Curtis was a great singer and Joy Division was a great band, all personal problems aside.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Please tell me there's been a mistake. You did mean to put Johnny Cash up there, right?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Jim Morrison


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

I had a hard time between Freddie and John. I went with Freddie


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Billie Holiday

Way to recognize the women, by the way. :roll

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

Elliott Smith


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Either Nick Drake or Marvin Gaye. Actually, probably Marvin Gaye.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Janis Joplin


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Kelly said:


> Billie Holiday
> 
> Way to recognize the women, by the way. :roll
> 
> ...


Yeah, she's definitely a favorite of mine.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

adding Aaliyah (rest in peace, girl)


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Bob, the nose flute player from the ancient yaami yaami tribe of cretaceous belgium. He could snort like a good un.

RIP Bob.


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

From the list: John Lennon (although Freddy and Jimi Hendrix are proving to be tough competition). 

But I miss Kurt Cobain & Layne more.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Kurt Cobain


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

Probably John Lennon. He was far out, man.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I voted for Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Definetely Hendrix, the inspiration of almost every great guitarist that came after him.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

lennon out of those. others not on that list:
nick drake
ian curtis
elliott smith
jeff buckley


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I voted for Jim Morrison, but I would have voted for Layne Staley if that was an option. Also left out was Bradley Nowell of Sublime.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Bach. 

But out of that list, I choose Armstrong.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

FairleighCalm said:


> I voted for Amy Winehouse.


Winner!


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

nightmahr said:


> Please tell me there's been a mistake. You did mean to put Johnny Cash up there, right?


 :ditto


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Lennon out of the given options for sure. Other than that... Michael Jackson, Nick Drake, Jeff Buckley. Can't think of anyone else. Freddie Mercury was awesome too of course.

Edit: Oh yeah, have to mention Kevin Gilbert. Most of you probably say "who??". But he was awesome. If you are at all into "prog" rock (or slightly more complex rock) you should check out albums like The Shaming of the True and Thud. Also the album "Toy Matinee", which he was a part of.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

The QUEEN, Freddie Mercury.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

If you mean ones who died before their time, Wes Montgomery.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lol thread from the depths.


Phill lynott for me.


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

distrACTION said:


> but out of all, Chuck Schuldiner.


Yeah same here. Chuck Schuldiner!!!
That was the first that popped in my head when I saw this thread. 
Also Ronnie James Dio - he died rather recently.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

why isnt bob marley on the list


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

What about M.J. ????????????

How could you forget bout him, he's the legend from the whole list...:sus


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

ValiantThor said:


> why isnt bob marley on the list


 Agree


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ambitious said:


> What about M.J. ????????????
> 
> How could you forget bout him, he's the legend from the whole list...:sus


Because the thread was made a couple years before he died.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

anonymid said:


> Because the thread was made a couple years before he died.


Ohhhhhhh i see :doh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Duke of Prunes said:


> If you mean ones who died before their time.


In that case:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

The Hendrix Experience, of course. Though I like that whole list.


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

There are some good ones up there, but my absolute favorite is Rozz Williams.

see quote below


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm going to have to go unconventional and say Richard Wright. Pink Floyd is my favorite band and I don't think they would have been what they were without him.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

my boy Freddie


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I guess John Lennon. No one on the list is among my very favorite musicians. 

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Jerry Garcia.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I wanted to say Ronnie James Dio, but as he wasn't an option and there was no 'other' choice, I went with Freddie Mercury.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

None of the above. Why is Tupac not in that list? Blasphemer!:b


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I'd say Trish Keenan, but from the list I chose Jim Morrison.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I was stuck between John Lennon and Freddie Mercury... Though, I really do love Jim Morrison and Jimi Hendrix too.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Michael Jackson, The Notorious B.I.G, and Frank Sinatra.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

:stu mozart was pretty boss, John martyn, rory gallagher etc

I think the way a lot of these young musicians lived so dangerously made the music what it was. I mean who's to say kurt cobain would have been a total bellend had he not been such a troubled guy.

Ya kno!?!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Misanthropic79 said:


> None of the above. Why is Tupac not in that list? Blasphemer!:b


:lol True dat.

I would go with Jim Morrison.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

From those on the list, definitely _Freddie Mercury.

_As for other, from top of my head: Cliff Burton, Nate Dogg


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Michael Jackson. Closely followed by John Lennon and Freddie Mercury.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

I am my favourite dead artist, followed by this tall fat guy I knew from Bed Stuy NYC


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Jim Morrison love The Doors.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix
Bob Marley
Biggie
Kurt Cobain

Any of them


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Hendrix

Wonder what he'd be doing today..


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

successful said:


> Jimi Hendrix
> Bob Marley
> Biggie
> Kurt Cobain
> ...


Yo what about me. I left more unreleased music than that fat phoney Christopher!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Of that list I'd say Jimi.

Nick Drake, Elliot Smith, Janis Joplin, Jerry Garcia, Ian Curtis, George Harrison are some of the names missing...

But I'd go for the lesser known Michael Bloomfield, Rick Danko/Richard Manual, Rory gallagher.. but thats just me


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

No Kurt Cobain? Explain.


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 4, 2010)

Big L.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Makaveli said:


> Yo what about me. I left more unreleased music than that fat phoney Christopher!


LMAO! i was like "what the hell?" until i read your name :lol
nah man, more of a biggie fan :yes

Pac does have some good songs just ever caught on to it. One day i'll have to sit down & listen to nothing but pacs music all day and try to get into it. Same thing i did to Nas, Big, Jay Z, Lil Wayne, Tribe called Quest & Dre's music. Didn't like hardly any of their stuff until i gave it a few serious listens to see what's all the hype about.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Tough one between John Lennon, Jimi Hendrix and Freddie Mercury!
But i think John Lennon overall, from that list.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

successful said:


> LMAO! i was like "what the hell?" until i read your name :lol
> nah man, more of a biggie fan :yes
> 
> Pac does have some good songs just ever caught on to it. One day i'll have to sit down & listen to nothing but pacs music all day and try to get into it. Same thing i did to Nas, Big, Jay Z, Lil Wayne, Tribe called Quest & Dre's music. Didn't like hardly any of their stuff until i gave it a few serious listens to see what's all the hype about.


 yeah thats how i was with biggie. I got hooked on him, life after death probably more well rounded than All Eyez on Me.

Nas is a beast, jay-z is a beast esp old work.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Where's Kurt Cobain?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I never have and never will understand the Cobain hype.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ospi said:


> I never have and never will understand the Cobain hype.


That's cool. And I never understood the car infatuation myself. It's all a personal preference. It was just different and refreshing to hear something like Cobain I feel.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Kurt Cobain.

Yeah he was whiny and defeatist and a junkie, but he made some good songs.

Jimi Hendrix has some good songs, but I can't listen to any of his albums straight through. Freddie Mercury, great singer, but I don't really like that many Queen songs.

And Lennon was just utter sh*te. "Imagine no possessions" while wearing a fur coat and sitting at a grand piano in a mansion. Wanker.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Lesane Parish Crooks. What a legend!


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

I like most of those, but Jim Morrison is my favorite.


----------

